# It's happening again...



## Marrow Man (May 18, 2009)

The avatar virus has apparently struck again. This time, though, it's not Batman flu; it's Mohler Mania!

The symptoms in this case are a sudden disorientation caused by a loose neck and wobbly head, accompanied by the desire to rid the world of liberal Baptists.


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (May 18, 2009)




----------



## Ivan (May 18, 2009)

I think your case of Mohler mania is due to your approximation to the subject host.


----------



## Marrow Man (May 18, 2009)

Ivan said:


> I think your case of Mohler mania is due to your approximation to the subject host.



Sadly, the warm, rich glow emanating from Mohler Ground Zero is somewhat negated by the horrible rumblings and shriekings that descend from the institution just down the street... 

Even worse, this institution which is not to be named has the word "Presbyterian" in its name.


----------



## SolaScriptura (May 18, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> Ivan said:
> 
> 
> > I think your case of Mohler mania is due to your approximation to the subject host.
> ...



I know... but this not-to-be-named institution has a library full of excellent books that are almost NEVER checked out!  Oh, and the houses (mini-mansions, really) in the area around that place are amazing!


----------



## Marrow Man (May 18, 2009)

SolaScriptura said:


> Marrow Man said:
> 
> 
> > Ivan said:
> ...



That sort of reminds me of a couple of friends of ours back east (they are also PCA, btw). They were going to be traveling in Virginia, and their pastor suggested they swing by Union Seminary and check out the Robert Dabney collection housed there. They sort of got lost on campus and stopped to ask some of the students. Most had not idea who they were talking about, and the few that did gave them suspicious looks...


----------



## Hamalas (May 18, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> The avatar virus has apparently struck again. This time, though, it's not Batman flu; it's Mohler Mania!
> 
> The symptoms in this case are a sudden disorientation caused by a loose neck and wobbly head, accompanied by the desire to rid the world of liberal Baptists.



What about the desire to convert all Baptists?


----------



## Ivan (May 18, 2009)

Hamalas said:


> Marrow Man said:
> 
> 
> > The avatar virus has apparently struck again. This time, though, it's not Batman flu; it's Mohler Mania!
> ...



Sure...convert them to *SOUTHERN* Baptists!

-----Added 5/18/2009 at 11:15:21 EST-----



Marrow Man said:


> SolaScriptura said:
> 
> 
> > Marrow Man said:
> ...



They didn't know where the library was? Now that's a problem!


----------



## Marrow Man (May 18, 2009)

Hamalas said:


> What about the desire to convert all Baptists?



Yes, I'm trying to covert them all to Presbyterianism. The Arminian ones, anyway. But I always have to explain, "I'm not _that _kind of Presbyterian." They are always kind and gracious and understand. Mainly because they dislike liberals too!


----------



## Marrow Man (May 18, 2009)

Can somebody with Photoshop help me out? I need someone to put a powdered wig _and _a Batman mask on the Dr. Mohler bobblehead doll. It will be the coolest avatar ever!


----------



## smhbbag (May 18, 2009)

> The symptoms in this case are a sudden disorientation caused by a loose neck and wobbly head, accompanied by the desire to rid the world of liberal Baptists.



And since it's a Mohler bobblehead, we know that the loose neck and wobbly head were most emphatically NOT caused by any tasty beverages.











 Or were they?


----------



## Ivan (May 18, 2009)

smhbbag said:


> > The symptoms in this case are a sudden disorientation caused by a loose neck and wobbly head, accompanied by the desire to rid the world of liberal Baptists.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Shhhhhh......


----------



## DMcFadden (May 19, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> Ivan said:
> 
> 
> > I think your case of Mohler mania is due to your approximation to the subject host.
> ...



OK, I'm stupid. What Presbyterian school is down the street??? I know that the PCUSA has its headquarters there. You gotta admit, there is a certain delicious irony in the fact that the Baptist school is much more Calvinist than the Presbyterian denomination.


----------



## Ivan (May 19, 2009)

DMcFadden said:


> Marrow Man said:
> 
> 
> > Ivan said:
> ...



Louisville Presbyterian Theological Seminary


----------



## OPC'n (May 19, 2009)

I like my batwoman virus better...I'll keep it!


----------



## charliejunfan (May 19, 2009)

Isn't that Catwoman? Hmmm....I guess it is batwoman..

John Owen wins either way!


----------



## LawrenceU (May 19, 2009)

It's Catwoman, not Batwoman; at least in the comics and movies.


----------



## ewenlin (May 19, 2009)

i like Beth's avatar the most...

cute!


----------



## PresbyDane (May 19, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> The avatar virus has apparently struck again. This time, though, it's not Batman flu; it's Mohler Mania!
> 
> The symptoms in this case are a sudden disorientation caused by a loose neck and wobbly head, accompanied by the desire to rid the world of liberal Baptists.


----------



## OPC'n (May 19, 2009)

Yep, catwoman.. that's what I meant. I had just come from looking at Joshua's avatar and was thinking batman and....


----------



## Joseph Scibbe (May 19, 2009)

This is one virus I would not mind catching.......


----------



## Marrow Man (May 19, 2009)

You asked for it...

Now you're infected!


----------



## Joseph Scibbe (May 19, 2009)

​


Marrow Man said:


> You asked for it...
> 
> Now you're infected!



Better than the swine flu.


----------



## Marrow Man (May 19, 2009)

Oh, and it appears I've changed back into Bat-Cat!

The Mohler Mania virus has no known cure, but it can be transferred from one person to the next...


----------



## DMcFadden (May 19, 2009)

Ivan said:


> DMcFadden said:
> 
> 
> > Marrow Man said:
> ...





> 15 faith traditions
> 21% racial/ethnic student representation
> 45% men and 55% women
> About 210 students, with average age being 37
> ...



Tell Ben. Maybe there is still time to skip that PRTS gig for his ThM. This looks right up his alley (after Pitsburgh, I mean).


----------



## Marrow Man (May 19, 2009)

DMcFadden said:


> Tell Ben. Maybe there is still time to skip that PRTS gig for his ThM. This looks right up his alley (after Pitsburgh, I mean).



Yes, and maybe I could interest Ben in membership during his stay! 

I don't think though. After looking at LPTS' faculty page, this might be very tempting for Mr. Glaser:



> Johanna W. H. van Wijk-Bos, professor of Old Testament, is the first professor installed to the newly established chair in Bible, named in honor of the Seminary’s first woman graduate, the Rev. Dora Emma Pierce (B.D. 1961).
> 
> The senior member of the faculty, Dr. Bos teaches Hebrew Bible, Hebrew language and electives in liberation theology. She has become widely known as a feminist biblical scholar and theologian with an emphasis on the participation of women in the Bible and the life of faith. She has taught in multi-racial and multi-cultural settings in Montpelier, France, with students from across the French-speaking world, and in Salvador, Brazil, with black and native Brazilian women. She conducts workshops and seminars in the wider church on a frequent basis. An ordained minister in the Presbyterian Church (U.S.A.), she engages herself with issues of justice for women and disadvantaged groups locally and in the global arena.
> 
> Dr. Bos writes regularly for both scholarly and popular publications. Some of her books include Making Wise the Simple - The Torah in Christian Faith and Practice (Eerdmans, 2005), Reformed and Feminist - A Challenge to the Church (Westminster John Knox 1991), Reimagining God—The Case for Scriptural Diversity (Westminster John Knox, 1995), and Called Out With: Stories of Solidarity in Support of Lesbian, Gay, Bisexual and Transgendered Persons (Westminster John Knox, 1997).



Bos or Beeke ... sounds like a toss-up...


----------



## DMcFadden (May 19, 2009)

Maybe he could take a class on *Hosea: the Only Hispanic Old Testament Prophet*?






[source: Calvinist Cartoons]


----------



## Berean (May 19, 2009)

Looks more like Saddam Hussein. Maybe Hosea was Iraqi?


----------



## DMcFadden (May 19, 2009)

What are you, a racist? Hmm. Maybe it does bear some resemblance to the butcher of Baghdad.


----------



## Rich Koster (May 19, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> The avatar virus has apparently struck again. This time, though, it's not Batman flu; it's Mohler Mania!
> 
> The symptoms in this case are a sudden disorientation caused by a loose neck and wobbly head, accompanied by the desire to rid the world of liberal Baptists.



Send some bobbleheads to Browns Mills >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>PLEASE !!!!!!!


----------



## Whitefield (May 19, 2009)

We need an application where we turn ourselves into bobble heads for our avatars.


----------



## Rich Koster (May 19, 2009)

Whitefield said:


> We need an application where we turn ourselves into bobble heads for our avatars.



You must be going BATTY


----------

